# Tired Of Liqua - Anyone Know Of Some Tasty Import Juices?



## phanatik (23/5/14)

I found http://allthejuices.com/ on another thread and was wondering if any of these are available locally? or is there someone who imports these?

Nicoticket - Frenilla
Jimmy the Juice Man - Creme Brulee
Any Crystal Canyon Vapes?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/5/14)

Jimmy The Juice man is harder to find than water on the sun. People stalk their facebook group for months and come up empty handed.


----------



## Tom (23/5/14)

phanatik said:


> I found http://allthejuices.com/ on another thread and was wondering if any of these are available locally? or is there someone who imports these?
> 
> Nicoticket - Frenilla
> Jimmy the Juice Man - Creme Brulee
> Any Crystal Canyon Vapes?


rather go for the locally available ones. You find all info in this forum. Once you have a good, and importantly always available choice of juices you could venture on to overseas juices. Believe me....there is also US juices that others may rave about but you would be disgusted. For me it was Pipe Sauce....

Btw, imho most locally juice from the vendors around here will be better then Liqua.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragontw (23/5/14)

Did you try Vapour Mountain? In my opinion it's the best locally made juice right now. @Oupa knows what he is doing. It's not simple one flavour juices either...it's well blended and balanced. They mix them once as you order so you know you getting a fresh batch. I found them to be very smooth. Grab a couple 10ml samples and give them a go.

It's the closest I came to locally that compares with the juices I was used to when living overseas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (23/5/14)

dragontw said:


> Did you try Vapour Mountain? In my opinion it's the best locally made juice right now. @Oupa knows what he is doing. It's not simple one flavour juices either...it's well blended and balanced. They mix them once as you order so you know you getting a fresh batch. I found them to be very smooth. Grab a couple 10ml samples and give them a go.
> 
> It's the closest I came to locally that compares with the juices I was used to when living overseas.


+1 for that. VM was my second juice...after Liqua. And that changed the game for me. To the better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

+1 for Vapour Mountain juices. Also many great imported juices now available locally. Check out in our reseller section, for instance - Subohmvapor, VapeCulture, Vapeking.
I am a Frenilla from Nicoticket fan. Awesome pure French Vanilla. But as soon as I can get it or something comparable locally I will support the local vendor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

Hi @phanatik 

Great advice from the above members - I totally agree.

For me the ideal requirements for all day vaping workhorse type ejuice is as follows: 
- it must taste good so I can vape it on an ongoing basis (in rotation as one of a few flavours)
- it must be well priced
- it must be locally available and easy to get
- it must be consistently and reliably available

The problem with importing international juices is that it may take a long time (I waited nearly 5 weeks for my Heathers), it may be taxed heavily - or even worse, get confiscated by customs. And if you find an international one you like, how easy is it to continually re-order...

Ordering internationally can be done and is done by many on the forum - but until you have had a proper go at what's locally available then I'd say stick with local first.

Just my opinion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## phanatik (26/5/14)

Thanks for that @Silver ... I do not have a problem supporting the local guys. I just had one terrible experience with http://vapeafrica.co.za/ 
I had a bottle of Vape Vanilla 0mg - smelt delicious, but nearly choked to death. It said made in South Africa.
Apologies if the vendor is on this forum, and it could have been fake but i doubt it as it was bought it in a mall.


----------



## shabbar (26/5/14)

@phanatik 

I also had a bad experience with there juice . Never will I be ordering them again

I took one of each of their flavours when they first launched and it was horrible dumped the whole batch 

The liquid is also very thin n leaks alot


But since I bought from Vm there's no looking back , good quality juices with plumes of vapour production


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

phanatik said:


> Thanks for that @Silver ... I do not have a problem supporting the local guys. I just had one terrible experience with http://vapeafrica.co.za/
> I had a bottle of Vape Vanilla 0mg - smelt delicious, but nearly choked to death. It said made in South Africa.
> Apologies if the vendor is on this forum, and it could have been fake but i doubt it as it was bought it in a mall.



Well now you know - one bad experience - move on - try another...
Its all part of the learning.
BTW, if it was bought in a mall that doesnt mean it wasnt fake - there are many fake juices doing the rounds. But I doubt someone would want to fake a relatively lesser known SA juice...
Maybe it was just a bad batch or a bad particular bottle.

There are many others - I suggest taking it slowly and trying one or two flavours first from a particular brand - then if you like those, you order more... if not, you move on...


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

phanatik said:


> Thanks for that @Silver ... I do not have a problem supporting the local guys. I just had one terrible experience with http://vapeafrica.co.za/
> I had a bottle of Vape Vanilla 0mg - smelt delicious, but nearly choked to death. It said made in South Africa.
> Apologies if the vendor is on this forum, and it could have been fake but i doubt it as it was bought it in a mall.


No problem even if they were on the forum. That is one of the reasons we have a forum, so we can share experiences to help others.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

